# Almost holiday time



## -Oy- (Sep 30, 2018)

For the last weekend in October we're going to Whitby in North Yorkshire. A favourite spot of ours that we haven't visited in a few years.

Here's a shot I took last time we were there - looking across the harbout the the Abbey, Church and the famous 199 steps.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2018)

Lovely photo ..but isn't it cold in Whitby in October?


----------



## gennie (Sep 30, 2018)

Saw big display of pumpkins in market yesterday.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 30, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Lovely photo ..but isn't it cold in Whitby in October?



Quite possibly - but I have a coat


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 30, 2018)

Here's a shot I took looking down those steps after dark.


----------



## Lady (Oct 1, 2018)

Great  Photos , I especially like  the second one.


----------



## Pam (Oct 1, 2018)

Beautiful! One of the places I would like to visit sometime.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2018)

Beautiful! Especially in the evening.


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks all 

Only two weeks two days to go 

Another major attraction for me is the North Yorkshire Moors Railway that runs from Whitby to Pickering. Here's a shot along the line at Grosmont.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 3, 2018)

My knees ache just looking at all those steps. Very pretty after dark.


----------

